
Super-Fast Pixels Could Make Smartphones Brighter and Longer-Lasting - Libertatea
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/529856/super-fast-pixels-could-make-smartphones-brighter-and-longer-lasting/
======
ksec
I thought most Energy were from the LCD backlight, so how much energy does it
save as a whole? It could have been 80% less energy of the front end when the
Back end contribute more then 90% of the total energy usage in the Display
panel.

